# Round Mortise and Tenon Gaps



## samuelfrostryan (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I'm working on a coffee table that will have wedged mortise and tenons for the legs. I'm test fitting everything and am concerned the gap around the tenons won't fill out after gluing and wedging. I drilled the holes at 10 degrees using a plywood jig on the drill press. I think the jig flexed a bit and left a slight lip around the top of two of the holes.

I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to increase my chances so I won't end up with noticeable gaps after I cut them flush with the table top.

















Here is the bottom of a paper towel holder I made to test the joint since I haven't used it before. This had slightly less of a gap but I'm happy with how it turned out after wedging and gluing. 









Thanks for your help!
-Sam


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've found wedged tenons cut off flush are
kind of forgiving. You might want to use 
a darker glue though in this situation because
cured PVA glue will not take any color from
your finish. It's possible dark sawdust in white
or yellow glue will dry to an acceptably dark
color. I would test that and if it doesn't look
promising consider other options.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Use hot hide glue.


----------



## samuelfrostryan (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll look into different glues. Titebond III is what I have at the moment.

Would it be worth trying to sand down the lip on the inside or leave it as is and hope the glue will fill it?

-Sam


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

I would not try to sand it. As Loren suggested, try a dark glue. Either hot hide glue as HerC stated or liquid hide glue. If there is still a gap, you may be able to fill with a little colored epoxy.


----------

